# conseil "case" ipad mini



## chnoub (17 Juillet 2013)

voila, apres pas mal de recherches j'hesite entre celle ci, et celle la.

je veux 
-protéger l arrière, 
-ne pas doubler l épaisseur de l ipad (exit le style vieux livre, la rotation incluse, etc), 
-pouvoir le tenir en main facilement en m aidant de la partie avant retournée (comme je fais avec mon ipad grand format ne la coinçant entre deux doigts, je trouve ça assez pratique)
-position inclinée
-fonction sleep/wake appréciée mais critère secondaire
-

le coté classe de la rouge est noir me titille mais j ai peur que la protection ne soit pas optimale avec seulement des "ergots" pour tenir l ipad mini...

ci certains d entre vous on l une de ces deux ou un conseil d achat... je suis preneur d infos


----------

